# updated pics of my tegu!



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

hope you like it! the others are hibernating and the albino isn't out yet. so no pix of them yet.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

i love the sleep curl pic!!!!!! it looks like the shirts well be getting soon


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics....how big is he? 19-20 inches??


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

COWHER said:


> i love the sleep curl pic!!!!!! it looks like the shirts well be getting soon



yeah, i was surprised he did that! i left him on my bed and he went under a pillow to sleep. an hour later i went back and picked up the pillow and had to snatch a picture


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

Joey said:


> Nice pics....how big is he? 19-20 inches??



yeah, he is about 20 inches right now. it grew a lot since i got him couple months back. this one didn't hibernate as the others, so he's eating and growing like no other


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

lmao thats why i did that for our shirts cuz when you actually see it your like aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww how cute!!!!


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2008)

playlboi said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics....how big is he? 19-20 inches??
> ...


Cool mine is 19.5 inches long i should get it probed because I still can't tell if it is a boy or not.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

lol, i don't know the sex of my tegus either. i just call it he because its shorter than typing she. haha


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

playlboi said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > i love the sleep curl pic!!!!!! it looks like the shirts well be getting soon
> ...



haha my guys curls up like that everyday atleast. make them look so inocent. then you feed them and remember the havoc they can wreak.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice looking goo. How old is it? Male or female?


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah I think mine is a girl because i still don't see any bumps below the vent. I gotta see in a few more months.


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2008)

He looks great.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

i don't know the sex of the tegu yet. and its about 5-6 months. i think.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 10, 2008)

its so cute the one where he/she is sleeping is soo cute.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 20, 2008)

They're so adorable when they sleep


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice looking tegu..


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 21, 2008)

Enjoy him while hes small  hehe


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice tegu gonna look nice as an adult


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree, I think he is going to have a real looker as it gets older.


----------

